

Would you pay $100 to get Mark Zuckerberg to read your message? - akos
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/11/got-100-want-to-email-mark-zuckerberg/

======
atechnerd
How is this not a bigger deal? How does Sarah conclude that "No, Facebook is
not that desperate for cash it’s just testing some outrageous price points in
order to figure out how high prices have to be to keep spam out of your
inbox."? Wouldn't anything above the amount of free keep spammers out? Just
some of the questions I'm boggled by when reading this article. $100 to email
Zuckerberg?! Facebook should be embarrassed as should the so-called
journalists that defend this behavior.

